# What's your favourite modification ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Every MH owner that I know adds their own touches to their van to make it more comfortable, store more or be more convenient.

What's the modification you're proudest of or wish you could market to the world ?


G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gee*

Hello,

More comfortable: Memory Foam Mattress Toppers
More Convenient: Gaslow

Loads more but lets here the others..................


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Easy, Gaslow and solar Panals


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Er :lol: Guttering and down pipe to a collection tank from the under bonnet area :lol: Sorry, couldn't resist :lol: :lol: H


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Solar panels- wilcamping.
Gas Tank - last ages and cheaper, easier to top up and frees up bottle locker.
Flat screen Avtex 7 in 1 - Only 2 wires and frees up TV locker.

Etc etc.

Johnny F

ps Can't you spend a lot of money on gadgets


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Can't you spend a lot of money on gadgets


Yes indeed, 7K in my case


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I didn't make myself very clear here . What I meant to say are what are the mods that you yourself have done - the d.i.y. inventions ?

In the old basic caravan days everyone filled them with their own little homemade modifications but I wonder how many people do any of this today ? Perhaps our MHs are so full of the little touches that make life comfy so that we don't have to invent them ourselves - ?

G


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've mentioned this before on another thread but rather than a link to a long thread here it is again.

Faced with a largish cupboard and needing dedicated storage I divided it into three sections. On the LHS is a slot to put our square frying pan (with folding handle which we wrap in a tea towel). Three large plates (melamine I'm afraid) lie face down in the bottom section. The shelf above is hinged and very slightly bears down on the plates, stopping rattles. Above we put a plastic bowl into which our two saucepans fit (one inside the other) along with our kettle (whose handle you can see outside the bowl). By slightly lifting the shelf we can get the plates out without disturbing anything. The shelf then rests a little lower on supports. 

The shelf and divider is made of light ply. A piece of pine is at the rear and screwed to the rear of the cupboard


----------



## 105353 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi,

On our present MH, The best mod we've done has to be converting it from a 2lt Petrol to a 2.5 Turbo Diesel.  
We have in the past on more than one occasion swapped the MH body on to a new cab. :roll: 

K&D.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Shelved out the large but in our case useless wardrobe in our Hymer. I've got no posh threads but loads of mountain biking kit to stash. The wardrobe sits directly above the Truma heater & is always warm. So I fitted vents to the base of the wardrobe & put rails under the bottom shelf to hang stuff on. Great place to dry damp towels & outdoor gear. I know someone will cry 8O CONDENSATION 8O but up till now it's no worse than normal. I tend to sleep with all the vents open anyway. 

A simple mod that for us made a big difference  

Dave.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

hi Dave

that sounds like a good idea, I'll ponder on that 

Geoff


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

We made up a shelf that fits accross the swivelled passenger seat and the drivers seat for Robert's cot to sit on, works really well, (although he's almost outgrown his cot!)


----------



## NicknClair (May 18, 2006)

Difficult to answer that one when you've built your own  

If anything, it's the way that my navigation unit has taken care of most of the media equipment (Portable Sat Input/ DVD Playback / Music) to a monitor in the roof.


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

*What's your favourite mod.*

In 1996 for my first van conversion, a Murvi Meteor , I devised a submersible pump system combined with a collapsible water carrier in order to provide a method of filling up from any convenient tap without the need to carry long hoses or bulky water carriers in a small van.
MMM awarded me a tenner for the tip.
Today my Lunar has the same submersible pump system which I combine with a folding bucket . I think that Autocruise and Autotrail have the same system.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Glenn moved the on / off switch for the electric water heater from right under the fixed bed to the side of the fixed bed so it is easy to get to. We added another 12v socket in the locker under the bed for a submersible pump for filling the water tank, and one in the lounge so that things can be charged on the move and the kids can plug in the portable DVD player, game boys or charge phones and stuff.

I have got a metal bar ( the type you hang kitchen tools from ) screwed to the underside of the cupboard over the sink, we bought a cheap plastic tea, coffee and sugar set in a holder, and using a couple of butchers hooks have it hanging from the rail, I also have my washing up brush and dish cloth and tin opener hanging from hooks over the sink. I put blobs of blutack under the hooks to stop them sliding about otherwise they sound like a demented windchime when I am driving :roll: 

We bought a large wooden chopping board (Ikea, very cheap) and Glenn cut it to fit in place of the removable cover over the draining board, much nicer than damaging the original cover when preparing food.

I have a hanging solar lantern which hangs from the long bar under the Heki skylight, charges up during the day and makes a great night light, if coming back to the van in the dark there is some light when you open the van and no batteries to worry about, and also for any night time loo visits :wink: 

There are little drop down cabinets under all of the wall cupboards, under the cupboard with the Control unit there isn't space for the deep shelf but there is still a hinged cover with a small space behind, 5 cup hooks screwed into the top and you have a great hidden key cupboard.

I have got a canvas hanging shelf unit in the wardrobe, as we don't have too much hanging stuff but didn't want to waste the space.

We have also replaced all of the little halogen bulbs with LED bulbs, they use a fraction of the energy and don't get hot.

We have got picture postcards bluetacked onto the cupboard doors around the van and glo in the dark stars all over the ceiling 8) 

We are slowly changing little things here and there to personalise it

Tina


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bear*

Grizzly,

Are you trying to steal our future patents ?

Mod 1

Fitting a remote electric grey water waste valve. = 
No more getting wet when drawing over the Drain.

Mod 2

Adapting the standard fit Mercedes Eberspacher Engine boost heater (originaly only operated with engine running) to work as a Space heater or by timer =

No More Frozen Windcreens
Faster Warm-up from cold
Reduced Engine Wear from cold start
Reduced Cold Start fuel consumption
Back-up/Secondry heat source should the Gas run out or boiler fail

Do these count?

Trev


----------



## 105631 (Jul 4, 2007)

Not so much a modification as a refurb............

Trevor's tired seat.....










after.










Just the headrest left to do................


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Bear*



teemyob said:


> Grizzly,
> Are you trying to steal our future patents ?


Drat ! Found out ! I've just made a list of some of these excellent ideas !

I reckon my Dad invented the caravan clothes drying rack that you now see plastic versions of. He made the original out of 2 S shaped pieces of plywood that hooked over the grab bars at either end of the van and then had thin cords stretched between them running the length of the van. He made us a pair and we used them all over Europe and gradually we saw them copied until you can buy them now. Shame they can't be adapted for MHs but I do my best by clipping the awning unrolling pole to the bike rack and hanging a whirligig dryer from it. The hook on the end of the pole stops it sliding to the ground.

We've not had time or opportunity to play with the new van but we will do.

G


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh another thread has reminded me fitted an accumulator to the water system. Something the original converter should have done as per pump instructions.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi -- a nice new shelf /cupboard (wasted space)next to swivel seat that could not turn all the way for the seat/bed. The top also lifts off-- but the whole van is self build--
terry


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Putting two clear ridgid plastic sheets one either side of the lower half of the fly screen door, so the dogs would not accidently claw the netting when asking to go out, means I can now leave the fly screen shut and the van door open without worrying


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> ...What's the modification you're proudest of or wish you could market to the world ?


I don't know about proudest of or could market.
We have 11 high level lockers in our mh.
All but the 2 over the kitchen unit were without shelves.

Making and fitting shelves to the other 9 means we can now use the full volume available without everything having to be taken out of the locker if you needed something at the bottom of the pile. Or much of the contents dropping out when you opened the locker door.
Designers, Bah! :evil:


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Designers, Bah! 
I think it's because they build to a buget,not use them
:wink: terry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A simple but effective Mod.......

We have a permanent double bed over the garage with a window at the bottom, it would be easy to damage the blind/flyscreen when they are down with your feet. Hymer's solution is to supply a piece of wood to jam in the window to prevent this but it cuts out a lot of light and restricts airflow from the window when its open....










I cut a replacement bit of perspex to size and drilled loads of holes in it......










Then with the nets and/or flyscreens down we can leave the window open at night in hot climates and still get some decent airflow through the window without sticking my size 10's through the material.....










pete


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Auto, mine is same.. also, the entrances to the cupboards / lockers are no where near as big the the actual units.. loads of space that is hard to use and dark in there to.

I wonder if you can get a battery light that only switches on when it detects light  i.e. when you open a door....


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"A simple but effective Mod....... "

Don't do yourself down, Pete, I found you sophisticated.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Currently removing the Thetford Cassette Bog and fitting a proper flushing porcelein one with a decent sized tank and maserator 

That will be my favorite when done.

Karl


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grizzly

I have made loads of mods to my van but the one I like most at the moment is the modification to the non electric step which makes it into a "kick down, kick up" step...no dirty hands now...and I have now added a further function to it in that it supports my cable reel made from a welding wire reel. Now when I pay out or rewind the hook up cable the cable stays neat and it takes just seconds to do :wink:

Mike

P.S there is an old thread that you may like to read Here<< it discusses my mods and those made by others to their Autosleepers but the ideas can be used by anyone.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Whew Mike...I'd forgotten about that thread. Load of good ideas.

Thanks

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Easy*



johng1974 said:


> Auto, mine is same.. also, the entrances to the cupboards / lockers are no where near as big the the actual units.. loads of space that is hard to use and dark in there to.
> 
> I wonder if you can get a battery light that only switches on when it detects light  i.e. when you open a door....


Hello,

You could buy some N/O (normaly open) alarm contacts and wire them into any battery light.

So, when you open the door of the locker the contacts will make (close circuit) and hey presto LIGHT!

Any Use?

Trev


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

The most useful mods I have done are:

1. Wired up a 12volt socket in rear locker for tyre inflator, light, submersible pump etc.

2. Used a submersible pump, which plugs into the 12 volt socket to top up the water tank from a 25 litre container (used to end up with most of the water over my feet when pouring into the filler by hand). This is also used as a quick shower for the lads to wash off the dust/mud after racing and to cool down the dog in hot weather.

3. Fitted Scangauge11 to my on board diagnostic socket and mounted it above the rear view mirror. This allows me to monitor the engine more closely, read any fault codes, get an accurate mpg reading and to see how many miles you can do on the remaining fuel.

This thread has reminded me to get my finger out and put some shelves in some rather large overhead lockers


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*PEEJAY*

Pete,

Yours gets my vote so far.

We have the same problem on four windows.

Best get drilling I guess.

Trev


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

i am going to get some sun/eyeglass puches/holders that you can stick on a wall and have them placed near the door, convenient for coming/going.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not strictly a mod perhaps but I'm proud of this one and it does the job beautifully !

The black tape has velcro on either end so can be pulled tight and Swift have thoughtfully provided the mesh so it can be threaded along it.

The kettle travels there without moving an inch. Beats having it get a wet bottom travelling in the sink as it used to do in our old van.

G


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Teemy will look into those
John


----------

